# travis bike motor



## whizzerbug (Nov 2, 2020)

this is my spare motor I have had for years,it has nice blue spark good compression ,looks complete except for flywheel cover and air filter,has tyco twist grip too,






 my other one is complete and runs good ,I had one as teen i traded a bb gun and a bow and arrow for it , these are getting hard to find im told...


----------



## pumpdoc (Feb 11, 2021)

Is this still for sale ??


----------

